# 440X2 Bulkeads



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam wondering if anybody used 96' Panther bulkeads in there 440X2's? The front 96' Panther bulkhead fits fine, but the rear bulkhead spreads out the chassis too much.

Iam setting up a couple beginner style super stocks for my friends.

Thanks
Blake


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The older red cheetah rear bulkheads fits perfect(will need to screw the bottom in They have no bottom tabs). not sure about the newer ones though they may be the same as the older ones


----------

